

What online backup do you use for a mac? - krav

They've all got their pros and cons:<p>Dropbox - great but not automatic
Mozy - automatic but a hog
Backblaze - automatic, 4G limits on files, so no zips.<p>etc.  Would love to know what online solutions people here prefer and, importantly, why.  Thanks!
======
yan
I just use TimeMachine, backed from a FreeBSD server at home using AppleTalk.

